# macchine per la lavorazione della frutta



## bramik

Dovendo tradurre
macchine per la lavorazione della frutta

per "lavorazione" va utilizzato travail o traitement (o altro) ?

Tipo:
_machines de traitement des fruits
machines de travail des fruits


traitement  sembra molto usato in relazione ai pesticidi_


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,

Pour moi, c'était, sans hésitation :
Machine de *traitement* des fruits (ce qui recouvre le tri, le dénoyautage, le dé-queutage, le calibrage, etc)

Mais par sécurité j'ai fait une recherche sur "*travail* des fruits" et découvert que, pour une entreprise au moins, ce terme s'applique aux mêmes techniques.

Par ailleurs il est vrai que "traitement" s'utilise aussi pour les pecticides. Mais dans ce contexte, l'usage serait de parler de "*matériel* de traitement" et non pas de "machines".

Cordialement


----------



## bramik

Grazie @LesCopainsd'abord per la tua risposta davvero esaustiva (anche per la spiegazione relativa a matériel che intendo quindi come attrezzatura piuttosto che macchine/macchinari)
Quindi attrezzatura per dare i pesticidi

Dopo che me lo hai detto sono andato a controllare ed ho visto che dalla francia molti cercano cose tipo:
matériel agricole calibreuse abricots
matériel agricole calibreuse pomme
matériel agricole calibreuse fruit

è molto diffuso questo modo di cercare mettendo "matériel agricole" (attrezzatura agricola) prima del prodotto che cerchi ?
in italiano cercheri direttamente
calibratrice albicocche
calibratrice mele
calibratrice frutta

grazie
ciao


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre "matériel agricole" avant le produit recherché.

J'ai fait une recherche directement avec "calibreuse abricots" et j'ai trouvé.
Le professionnel qui calibre des abricots parlera de calibreuse abricots.

Je pense que le "préfixe" "matériel agricole" est lié à des sites tels que Le Bon Coin où se retrouvent aussi bien le matériel agricole que de l'électroménager. Pour faire gagner du temps à tout le monde, les annonces sont donc répertoriées dans diverses catégories.

J'espère que ce n'est pas un problème que j'aie répondu en Français... ça va plus vite et je suis plus sûr de moi.
Saluti


----------



## bramik

Grazie @LesCopainsd'abord  tutto molto chiaro 
Come in italiano quando cercano un problema relativo all'informatica e citano "Query + Aranzulla" all'inizio o alla fine per ricondurre la ricerca al mitico ;-)


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord




----------

